# Welcome to my Nightmare by Alice Cooper...



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

was my first, what I considered in 1974 "adult" rock album I purchased as a kid. I always loved Alice Cooper but after seeing this even more so now. 
He could be our celebrity spokesman any day!


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

I love Alice Cooper who would think that such a dark persona could be soo funny


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Alice Cooper is da man! 

@The-Haunter: Of course he's funny. That's what a lot of people don't get about us folks with dark persona's, most of us don't take this stuff seriously. You gotta have a sense of humor or you really will find your mentality slipping down a dark hole.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I saw him twice in concert. Fun!
I can't get the vid to work but I love that pumpkin.


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Have you heard Alice Cooper nights on the radio it's awesome


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Whahooo!! The Coop Rocks!
I'm going right now to dig up my Billion Dollar Baby album!
No wait, maybe I will spin The Black Widow with along with some Vincent Price!!
"We're all humanary stew... if we don't pledge allegiance to.. THE BLACK WIDOW"!!


----------



## atelier poopisan (Sep 3, 2009)

*Alice Cooper on The Muppet Show*

I was so afraid of him on that show, yet intrigued. I think I wanted to be like him then too.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Thats perfect. Need to get the video out to all those schoolboards that have gotten rid of Halloween in their schools!!!

mroct31 is right we should get him on the Forum.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Whenever I think of cooper I'll be thinking of Joisey girls awesome costume!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Haven't heard Alice Cooper nights on the radio.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Kaoru said:


> Whenever I think of cooper I'll be thinking of Joisey girls awesome costume!


Thanks Kaoru


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

AC rocks! And will forever.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

I love pointing out to the kids today that Marilyn Manson is just a modern day version of Alice Cooper.....
I taped a concert from MTV of Alice Cooper Live in Detroit Halloween Night 1986.....and it was KILLER!
The funniest thing was when the Cammera Man was panning the crowd during "I Wanna Be Elected!" and caught a girl....removing her top and he zoomed in on her.....I often wonder if this guy got fired and...if this gal was over 18.
I was also surprised he did not play his "Man behind the Mask" song as he had a Jason Character wandering around the stage!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Alice cooper is the absolute king of all that is great in music. I have seen him in concert many many times and have had the privilage of meeting him and getting his autograph. Long live the coop, and now i am going to try and find that new song to get.Thank you so much for posting this.


----------

